# Lenovo R500

## LinuxTom

Gibt es hie reinen Leidensgenossen? Ich bekomme meine W-Lan-Karte nicht mehr zum laufen seit dem letzten Update.

----------

## Josef.95

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Gibt es hie reinen Leidensgenossen? Ich bekomme meine W-Lan-Karte nicht mehr zum laufen seit dem letzten Update.

 

Sorry, aber mit nahezu null Information zu deinem Problem wird dir hier vermutlich niemand weiterhelfen können...

Um was für ein Chipsatz geht es denn, welchen Treiber verwendest du, und was genau geht nicht mehr nach welchem Update?

Wie schaut deine Konfiguration aus - und gibt es dazu evtl. auch eine Fehlermeldung?

Mein PC geht auch manchmal nicht richtig...

SCNR  :Wink: 

----------

## LinuxTom

Für einen Leidensgenossen mit einem Lenovo R500 ist die Info ausreichend.  :Wink:  Aber ich habe das Problem eingrenzen und beseitigen können. Zumindest für die W-Lan - Karte. Mein Gentoo hatte im letzten Update den Wechsel auf OpenRC vorgenommen und da sind einige einstellungen von /etc/conf.d/rc nach /etc/rc.conf gewandert. Dadurch wurde die Netzwerkkarte auch vom System und nicht nur von NetworkManager gestartet.

Das mit der Grafikkarte werde ich versuchen auch noch einzugrenzen und dann ganz genau (driver, kernel-settings, mesa usw) posten.

Aber wenn sich hier rauf doch noch ein R500 - Nutzer meldet, reicht das auch per PM.

Danke.

----------

